# mikro leise,rauscht und kratzt



## Huntergottheit (2. Juli 2011)

Hey, habe einmal ein fatality headset und ein zalmann mikro( neu gekauft),beide machen leider probleme im teamspeak 3,es rauscht ,meine stimme ist wirklich leise geworden und man hört auch etwas kratzen..vorn paar wochen z.B. war alles noch super.man konnte mich tadellos verstehen. Habe nen Gigabyte Mainboard und für das model auch den passenden realtek hd audiotreiber. Beide mikros steck ich in die rosa mikro slot hinten und da wird es auch super erkannt,oder ich steck in den front slot da gehts auch aber bei beidem eben mit rauschen etc wie oben erwähnt. Bei der Mikro Kalibrierung ist der sound auch viel zu ungenau bzw steigt immer aufs maximum,das heißt in den roten berreich wobei er ja im gelben sein sollte zwischen 20-80 wenn man spricht damit das dann gescheit konfiguriert werden kann ist aber nich möglich entweder steigt der balken fast garnicht oder zu weit bis ans ende.

Bisher hab ich den treiber neu installiert,sowie viele sound optionen im TS und bei Windows durchgetestet (mikro kalibrierung,verschiedene modi etc) . Half alles nix, womöglich ist es ein simpler fehler oder doch etwqas verzwickter 

Weiß wer Rat?

MFG


----------



## muehe (2. Juli 2011)

hast du das Kratzen nur im Ts3 ? oder auch mal z.b. Skype getestet


----------



## Huntergottheit (2. Juli 2011)

in skype geht garnix beim test anruf ^^


----------



## Arosk (3. Juli 2011)

Im Treiber mal die Lautstärke des Mikros runtergestellt?

Hört sich halt stark nach Übersteuerung an.


----------

